# Model Shipwright 125



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hope someone can give me some info on an article in Model Shipwright 125
It is the Barquentine _Maracaibo_ by J. Nyborg Jorgensen.

I was wondering if there is a photograph of either the ship or a model of her in the article? She was completed by the Grangemouth Dockyard in the 1890s. She was a steel barquentine 140 feet long and became a Q ship in WWI, sinking two U-boats.

Bob


----------



## yorkshiregeordie (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Bob
I have the MS 125 with the Maracaibo in it.
The photographs are not of good quality in the article, most are slightly out of focus and I doubt they will scan well at all.
I am prepared to cut those pages out of the book and send them to you if you let me have your address by PM.
I don't need them and you are welcome to them if you wish.
Cheers
John


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi John,
Many thanks, I have just sent you an e-mail (at least I think I have as it doesn't show in my messages).
Very grateful for you help. I aim to build a model of the _Maracaibo_, having already obtained the plans.
Best wishes
Bob


----------

